# Kontrollkästchen



## theLMF (9. November 2001)

Es gibt ja (z.B bei der Anmledung bei gmx.de) ne Geschlechtsbafrage mit so ein paar Kästchen (mänlich,weiblich) - wenn man auf das eine klickt und dann auf das andere wird das vorherige demarkiert
wie mach ich das???????


----------



## CeoN (9. November 2001)

das geht mittels formularen, dein gesuchtes kästchen nennt sich radiobutton !
kann wie folgt aussehn:

<body>
<form method="post" action="mailto:deineaddresse@deinprovider">
<input type="radio" name="Auswahl" value="Auswahl1" checked> Erste Auswahlmöglichkeit
<br>
<input type="radio" name="Auswahl" value="Auswahl2"> Alternative Auswahl
</form>
</body>

der zusatz checked bei der ersten moeglichkeit bewirkt das schon vorab die erste möglichkeit angewählt ist
hoff ma das hilft und dass ich keinen fehler gemacht habe =)


hmpf,
danke, fehler wurde korrigiert =)


----------



## Fre@ky D (9. November 2001)

bis auf die fehlende eckige Klammer ">" beim <FORM>-Tag müsste alles stimmen


----------



## Dunsti (10. November 2001)

erwähnen sollte man vielleicht noch, dass das Name-Attribut hier die Hauptrolle spielt.

Wenn Du also mehrere Input vom Typ "Radio" hast, dann kannst Du von denen mit gleichem Namen immer nur eins auswählen.

Beispiel:


```
<FORM ACTION="script.php" METHOD="post">
   Geschlecht:<br>
   <INPUT TYPE="Radio" NAME="geschlecht" VALUE="maennlich">Maennlich<br>
   <INPUT TYPE="Radio" NAME="geschlecht" VALUE="weiblich">Weiblich<br>
   Internet-Verbindung:<br>
   <INPUT TYPE="Radio" NAME="connect" VALUE="modem">Modem<br>
   <INPUT TYPE="Radio" NAME="connect" VALUE="isdn">ISDN<br>
   <INPUT TYPE="Radio" NAME="connect" VALUE="dsl">DSL<br>
</FORM>
```

Bei diesem Beispiel kannst Du also entweder männlich oder weiblich auswählen, *und* entweder Modem, ISDN oder DSL

alles andere hat CeoN ja schon gesagt 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## theLMF (10. November 2001)

*thx*

danke danke

@ Freaky:
hmm meiner meinung nach muss da keine klammer geschlossen werden...

also: nochmals vielen dank


----------



## CeoN (10. November 2001)

freaky hatte schon recht, 
und wie man sehen kann hab ich ja meinen beitrag editiert und die fehlende > eingefügt und darauf verwiesen das es geändert wurde

-> hat alles seine richtigkeit =)


----------

